# Omega Railmaster Metal Clasp Screw



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi

I have an Omega Railmaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial .

It has a metal strap but the small screw on the buckle has been lost .

I have looked for a replacement part but I have discovered that they are not all the same .

Dose anyone have any idea what metal clasp the RailMaster is sold with and where I can get the screw that fits.

Thanks

Spencer


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

spencer said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an Omega Railmaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial .
> 
> ...


I think that watch part wholesalers have boxes of assorted bracelet screws. A friendly watchmaker may be able to help?  :dntknw:

Mike


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks MIKE


----------

